# Torrentfreak Liste der meistkopierten Spiele veröffentlicht



## dochurt (3. Januar 2012)

*Torrentfreak Liste der meistkopierten Spiele veröffentlicht*

*Torrentfreak Liste der meist kopierten Spiele 2011 veröffentlicht !*

Zum Ende des Jahres bringt die Seite Torrentfreak eine Liste mit den am meisten kopierten Spiele heraus, so auch für 2011.
Trauriger Spitzenreiter auf Platz 1 ist demnach Crysis II, dicht gefolgt von den später erschienen COD und Battlefield 3.

Die Liste setzt sich wie folgt zusammen : 



*Crysis II  Downloads : 3,920,000  Release: März 2011*
*Call of Duty  Downloads : 3,650,000  Release : November 2011*
*Battlefield 3  Downloads : 3,510,000  Release : Oktober 2011*
*FIFA 12  Downloads : 3,390,000  Release September 2011*
*Portal 2  Downloads : 3,240,000  Release April 2011*



Noch nicht in der Liste ist Skyrim, was vermutlich wohl in der Liste 2012 erscheinen wird. Desweiteren gibt es auch 

noch Listen für die Wii und die der Xbox360, außerdem noch die am meist kopierten Filme. Diese sind in 

der beigeführten Quelle angegeben.

Die Zahlen betreffen ausschließlich das Torrentnetzwerk. Andere Download-Portale wie die der Filehoster dürften die Zahlen 

noch weiter in die Höhe steigen lassen.


Diese Zahlen dürften demnach auch für Publisher und Spielentwickler von Interesse sein, deren Strategie wohl auch weiterhin 

pro Konsolen gehen dürfte.


Quelle: Top 10 Most Pirated Games of 2011 | TorrentFreak​


----------



## needit (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Torrentfreak Liste der meistkopierten Spiele veröffentlicht*

gabs doch schon gestern auf der main Filesharing & Co.: Diese Spiele und Filme waren die beliebtesten Raubkopien 2011 - internet


----------



## BlueLaser (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Torrentfreak Liste der meistkopierten Spiele veröffentlicht*

richtig

bitte Suchfunktion nutzen
kann damit zu


----------



## ЯoCaT (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Torrentfreak Liste der meistkopierten Spiele veröffentlicht*

Raubkopie Hits: Die meistkopierten Spiele des Jahres - News - CHIP Online hier gabs doch auch schon bei chip etc


----------



## Darkisma (3. Januar 2012)

Es ist so oder so sehr traurig


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Torrentfreak Liste der meistkopierten Spiele veröffentlicht*

Unglaublich, wie Origin gegen illegale Kopien hilft


----------



## Adam West (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Torrentfreak Liste der meistkopierten Spiele veröffentlicht*



john201050 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie Origin gegen illegale Kopien hilft


 
Jupp. Aber wer noch denkt, die Publisher führes sowas wegen Raubkopien ein, ist auch von gestern^^


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Torrentfreak Liste der meistkopierten Spiele veröffentlicht*



dochurt schrieb:


> *Crysis II  Downloads : 3,920,000  Release: März 2011*
> *Call of Duty  Downloads : 3,650,000  Release : November 2011*
> *Battlefield 3  Downloads : 3,510,000  Release : Oktober 2011*
> *FIFA 12  Downloads : 3,390,000  Release September 2011*
> *Portal 2  Downloads : 3,240,000  Release April 2011*


1. Gekauft
2. Nicht gekauft und nicht vorhanden
3. Gekauft
4. Nicht gekauft und nicht vorhanden
5. Gekauft
Boah ich bin so super


----------



## Dark Messiah (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Torrentfreak Liste der meistkopierten Spiele veröffentlicht*



dochurt schrieb:


> *Crysis II  Downloads : 3,920,000  Release: März 2011*
> *Call of Duty  Downloads : 3,650,000  Release : November 2011*
> *Battlefield 3  Downloads : 3,510,000  Release : Oktober 2011*
> *FIFA 12  Downloads : 3,390,000  Release September 2011*
> *Portal 2  Downloads : 3,240,000  Release April 2011*


 1. gekauft
2. hat mein bruder auf der xbox
3. gekauft
4. spiele ich eig nur bei freunden
5. gekauft

yeeeah


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Januar 2012)

1-4 gedownloaded


----------



## Kubiac (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Torrentfreak Liste der meistkopierten Spiele veröffentlicht*

Bravo!
Schön dass du es zugibst Spiele runterzuladen, anstatt den Entwicklern ihre arbeit zu vergüten. 
Und es heißt *runtergeladen!! *Gedownloaded gibt es nicht. Das ist weder englisch noch deutsch.
Mit einem einzigen Wort hast du bereits viel negatives über dich geschrieben. Das nenne ich effizient.


----------



## Eckism (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Torrentfreak Liste der meistkopierten Spiele veröffentlicht*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Bravo!
> Schön dass du es zugibst Spiele runterzuladen, anstatt den Entwicklern ihre arbeit zu vergüten.
> Und es heißt *runtergeladen!! *Gedownloaded gibt es nicht. Das ist weder englisch noch deutsch.
> Mit einem einzigen Wort hast du bereits viel negatives über dich geschrieben. Das nenne ich effizient.



Zum Glück bietet kein Publisher Spiele per Download an......

Und es heißt _*Heruntergeladen*_, runter kann man sich höchstens einen holen....


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Torrentfreak Liste der meistkopierten Spiele veröffentlicht*



needit schrieb:


> gabs doch schon gestern auf der main filesharing & co.: Diese spiele und filme waren die beliebtesten raubkopien 2011 - internet



-closed-


----------

